# Just a little something to put you in the mood...



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

A friend sent me these,
just thought I'd share. Sure makes me excited for the P hunt!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like one pi$$ed off P.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a beautiful Bird it is too bad the hunt isnt like it use to be years ago.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I'm curious how the second shot was pulled off. -Ov-


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

Pheasant hunting is a joke. I wish if put me in the mood. Got any pics of some grouse?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

coydogg said:


> Pheasant hunting is a joke. I wish if put me in the mood. Got any pics of some grouse?


Headed out with Chaser this weekend to find some grouse... maybe we'll have some pictures then


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Hope you don't have to _chase_ em too hard.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

shotgunwill said:


> Hope you don't have to _chase_ em too hard.


Just hard enough to kill them and bring them home to eat!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Love that second shot! I'm in the mood year round.


----------

